# Combine Tips



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Bumper Crops and combines can spell alot of stress....here's some pre-season tips form Dan Anderson.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/in_the_shop/concerns_about_combines/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Do nothing?

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Oops. Fixed.

Regards, Mike


----------

